# Suche Beratung für Soft Shell Jacke!



## Principiante (16. Dezember 2010)

Hallo!

Ich suche eine Soft Shell Jacke. Ich möchte sie zum Biken nutzen, aber auch zum Joggen,-oder auch mal einfach so als Jacke.

Sie sollte:
-nicht zu dünn sein, also nicht son' superdünnes SoftShell, _aber_ auch kein fettes Futter haben

-nicht zu eng anliegen, damit ich auch mal nen' Pulli drunter tragen kann

-unter den Armen Reißverschlüsse zum Belüften haben

-Kapuze haben

-wirklich Regen und Winddicht sein

-nicht über 120.- kosten


Ich war schon in mehreren Läden, hab aber nicht wirklich was gefunden. Die neue von Race Face ist auch superdünn.

Vielleicht weiß einer einen Tip?

Kennt jemand die Firma "_Trimm_", und kann mir sagen ob die gut ist?



LG, Principiante!


----------



## missmarple (16. Dezember 2010)

Zur Firma "Trimm" kann ich leider nichts sagen... Allerdings mag ich zum Radeln die Softshell-Jacken (teilweise werden die auch als Trikots geführt) von Gore sehr. Die gibt es in unterschiedlichen Dicken und mit unterschiedlichem Futter. Regulär liegen die meisten zwar über Deinem Budget, aber z. B. bei H&S kann man immer mal wieder ein gutes Schäppchen machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killerbandage (16. Dezember 2010)

also mein tip..berufsbekleidungsshop...die haben selbst ne große auswahl in soft shell jacken in allen ausführungen...deutlich günstiger als in den markenshops


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. Dezember 2010)

ich weiß nicht so recht ob Du mit dieser Preisvorstellung was wirklich gutes bekommst!? Winddicht ja, aber auch noch regendicht?!
Ich habe mir im Herbst eine North Face Jacke gegönnt, die sich seeeehr angenehm trägt und eigentlich alles kann, nur dass sie eben nur _wasserabweisend_ ist. Und leider auch deutlich teurer war


----------



## trhaflhow (16. Dezember 2010)

Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass es überhaupt soft shells  gibt die komplett 
wasserdicht sind. Meist wasserabweisend. 
So n bisschen Nieselregen geht schon, aber ne richtige Dusche, da hält m.e.
keiner dicht


----------



## blutbuche (16. Dezember 2010)

es gibt keine völlig regendichten softshells .
gore , lafuma , pearl izumi ... muss doch nicht neu sein .. hab 2   gebrauchte gekauft  - die graue(lafuma) : 18 euro - ebay - die orange : 30 eu - bikemarkt . die orange ist von rave face und sehr dick !!! gruss, k.


----------



## lucie (16. Dezember 2010)

Vielleicht die PLATZANGST?
Habe sie selbst in der XS. Trage sie beim Biken, manchmal in der Stadt und beim gelegentlichen Laufen und bin echt zufrieden mit dem Teil.


----------



## LaCarolina (16. Dezember 2010)

Noch ein Strich für Gore 
Ich hab die Power in schwarz, ist superangenehm beim Fahren, schön weich vom Material und nicht zu eng. Hat allerdings keine Belüftungsreissverschlüsse.

http://www.active-out.eu/products/d...ndstopper-Softsh-Lady-Jacke-Fahrradjacke.html


----------



## Nuala (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe ein Softshell von Burton (aus der AK-Serie) und das hat eine prima WassersÃ¤ule [20.000 mm, 10.000 g], ist fast wasserdicht. Allerdings ist das leider einen Tacken teurer als 120â¬. Aber ich liebe es  
So siehtÂ´s aus: http://www.burtonstore.eu/burton/pa...nd=burton&gender=Womens&collection=&category=


----------



## fissenid (17. Dezember 2010)

Principiante schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich suche eine Soft Shell Jacke. Ich möchte sie zum Biken nutzen, aber auch zum Joggen,-oder auch mal einfach so als Jacke.
> 
> ...



Als Mann kann ich Decathlon empfehlen. Ich habe eine Softshell mit Kapuze aus dem Bergsportsortiment. Ich glaube 89 Euro oder sowas...

http://www.decathlon.de/DE/forclaz-900-kapuze-l-49163401/
 gibt es auch als Onlineshop


----------



## Principiante (17. Dezember 2010)

Danke, danke!
Konnte gestern gar nicht mehr reingucken...und heute habe ich auch nur ein paar Minuten.
Werde mich morgen in ruhe damit beschäftigen und Euren Antworten nachgehen.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (17. Dezember 2010)

Diese hier haben mehrere mit bekannte ladys, die auch sehr zufrieden sind.

Ich habe einb vergleichbares Herrenmodell und bin auch zufrieden auch weil ein Regen nix ausmacht (kein Dauerpisln)

Alex, der wieder weg ist


----------



## esmirald_h (19. Dezember 2010)

Berufsbekleidung:

http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/show/activeSITE.asp?p=%3Cfolder+id%3D%227D5902A1-96ED-4857-949C-18C51BBABE2C%22%3E%3C%2Ffolder%3E&sid=96db4750c21a4395a911f7d93254d3bcfa1edf22&vat=0&query=softshell


----------



## Principiante (28. Dezember 2010)

Hallo!

So, hab  jetzt meine Soft Shell Jacke, dank dem netten Weihnachtsmann. 

Die hier : http://www.karstadt.de/Moorhead/Her...&pfad=2973+884197+748244+866245+749503+781912

Wollte erst die hier holen, ach danke nochmal für den Tip esmirald h, in dem Laden werde ich bestimmt noch was kaufen, schöne Sachen!

http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/sho...F-A037FAB12860</Artikelid><page>1</page></at>

Na, jedenfalls ist die Moorhead echt klasse, genau was ich wollte. In Herrengröße S passt sie super.
Auch die Farbe ist gut, braun. 
Gab sie auch in knallrot, hätte ich mir aber dann eher zum Skifahren geholt. 

Dank Euch allen nochmals für die Tips!
LG, Principiante!


----------



## Nuala (28. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin ein bisschen Softshell-süchtig (sagt mein Freund ) und werde nun meiner Sucht frönen und mir dieses schöne Teil leisten http://www.ortovox.com/softshell/s-shell-mi-jacket-tofana-1


----------



## swe68 (29. Dezember 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> Ich bin ein bisschen Softshell-süchtig (sagt mein Freund ) und werde nun meiner Sucht frönen und mir dieses schöne Teil leisten http://www.ortovox.com/softshell/s-shell-mi-jacket-tofana-1



ich bitte um einen Testbericht! 
Finde die auch sehr schön und interessant (Merino).

Zum Laufen und Biken nehme ich ein dünnes, eher enges Adidas-Softshell, zum Bergsteigen (Sommer oder eher warme Wintertage) ein JW mit Unterarm-Reißverschlüssen.


----------



## Nuala (29. Dezember 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> Ich bin ein bisschen Softshell-süchtig (sagt mein Freund ) und werde nun meiner Sucht frönen und mir dieses schöne Teil leisten http://www.ortovox.com/softshell/s-shell-mi-jacket-tofana-1



Habe das Softshell eben bestellt, ist aber erst im Februar  wieder lieferbar. Wenn ich´s habe, dann werde ich berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (7. Februar 2011)

swe68 schrieb:


> ich bitte um einen Testbericht!
> Finde die auch sehr schön und interessant (Merino).
> 
> Zum Laufen und Biken nehme ich ein dünnes, eher enges Adidas-Softshell, zum Bergsteigen (Sommer oder eher warme Wintertage) ein JW mit Unterarm-Reißverschlüssen.



Hallo Swe,
also ich bin nun stolze Besitzerin dieses schicken Softshells. Es sieht großartig aus  Sitzt prima, fällt allerdings recht klein aus. Normalerweise trage Größe 38, beim Softshell jetzt aber L. Dürfte auch von der Ärmellänge echt nicht kleiner sein. Es fühlt sich wunderbar an und man kann sich prima darin bewegen! Ich habe es in blau-türkis genommen und habe ich schon erwähnt, dass es bombenmäßig ausschaut?! 
Grüße
Nadja


----------



## swe68 (7. Februar 2011)

Haben wollen....
Wie ist es so vom Tragekomfort her?


----------



## Nuala (7. Februar 2011)

Total angenehm! Von Innen hat´s eine dünne Merino-Schicht, die kratzt aber nicht. Der Stoff ist recht elastisch, man kann sich prima drin bewegen. Damit gesportelt habe ich noch nicht, aber ein Freund von mir trägt es auch zum Laufen. Nach dem Laufen soll es noch nicht mal müffeln


----------



## swe68 (7. Februar 2011)

Klingt gut! 
Ich muss es mir dringend ansehen. Und anfassen


----------

